#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-31
<g3ezer-> hi
<g3ezer-> anyone alive?:)
<maks> no
<maks> :P
<maks> leaving
#ubuntu-boot 2007-08-02
<SunRaycer> I'm looking for CD booting help.  I already asked on #ubuntu and got no aknowledgement
<SunRaycer> The problem is it won't boot.  I just got 7.04 desktop i386 and burned a CD.  The .iso MD5 is fine, as are all the MD5s of the files on the resulting CD.  On boot, I get the menu, and memtest86 works fine, but the CD integrity check and standard boot both fail, dropping me to an ash prompt, claiming "no tty"
<SunRaycer> This is a compact HP desktop box, stock, no customization.  It is a 1.7GHz i386 box with slimline CDrom.
#ubuntu-boot 2008-07-30
<wcr2007> hi, everyone.I failed to install 32bit ubuntu(8.04 desktop) on AMD phenom 8450 CPU. I have turned acpi and apic options off. Can anyone has such expericnce tell me how to? Is there any kernel options to turn on or off? Or the kernel is not compatiable with AMD64? Is the kernel compile option CONFIG_M686=y compatiable with AMD Phenom 8450? Thanks a lot.
#ubuntu-boot 2011-08-01
<icarus_> Hi I stripped down an ubuntu 10.04 iso and  i want to put it on the company server so that client pcs can just boot from using pxe.. can anyone help
#ubuntu-boot 2011-08-07
<gack__> I've installed Ubuntu and it said it was successful. When I tried to restart it with the USB out nothing happened. I've reinstalled it and it's the same. Then I tried to run it in rescue mode by entering 'rescue' at the boot prompt screen. It didn't do anything. Rescue mode doesn't come up in my start up list when I try to start the computer with the USB in. Any ideas?
